# General > Music >  Andy Gunn at Assembly Rooms Wick 3 Feb 2018

## andygunn

Hi guys,

thought I'd post this here to let you all know about my gig coming up soon at the Assembly Rooms on 3rd Feb 7:30pm.
It's going to be a tight rockin 4 piece blues band.. here's the blurb for it.
Hope to see you along!

Andy

Scottish Guitar Virtuoso Andy Gunn brings his all new line up featuring the cream of Scottish Blues musicians on tour in support of brand new album ‘Too Many Guitars To Give Up Now’. Compared to Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughan in the press, Andy has absorbed these classic influences but also honed his own style and voice over the years by the old fashioned route of wood shedding and jamming in every bar and club the length of the UK. He has also played many festivals and shared the stage with such names as Buddy Guy, Albert Collins and Geno Washington. Signed to Virgin at a young age, song writing has also been a vitally important element for this outstanding, soulful yet fiery musician and he has many heartfelt and spiritually themed songs. Support (and backing vocals) comes from wonderful Edinburgh singer songwriter Liz Jones.




... his guitar work truly exceptional whether playing sumptuous slide, gutsy riffs, searing solos or intricate interludes... a resounding triumph over adversity for the Inverness blues prodigy." - Blues In Britain


"His musical experience is enviable, but the talent he possesses clearly comes from somewhere higher..." - Subterranean Homemade Views


"This peep show of grit and fire was one to tug at the heart strings" - Edinburgh Evening News


http://www.andygunn.net
http://www.facebook.com/andygunnmusic

----------

